# Former Washington D.C. Mayor Marion Barry dies at age 78



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Former Washington D.C. Mayor Marion Barry dies at age 78*
Published November 23, 2014
FoxNews.com
Facebook799 Twitter592 Email Print








FILE - In this July 6, 2009 file photo, former District of Columbia Mayor Marion Barry attends a news conference in Washington. (AP Photo/Manuel Balce Ceneta, File)
Marion Barry, the longtime mayor of the District of Columbia who staged a remarkable political comeback after a 1990 FBI sting videotaped him smoking crack cocaine, died early Sunday. He was 78.
The D.C. City Council issued a statement confirming Barry's death. Barry's family said the former mayor died shortly after midnight Sunday at the United Medical Center, after having been released from Howard University Hospital the previous day. No cause of death was immediately specified, but spokeswoman LaToya Foster said Barry collapsed outside his home. Barry had battled kidney problems stemming from diabetes and high blood pressure and underwent a kidney transplant in February 2009.

Barry had served as a member of the city council since 2005, winning re-election twice. He was often still referred to in his Ward 8 constituency as "Mayor Barry" despite not having held the office since 1999.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2014/11/23/former-washington-dc-mayor-marion-berry-dies-at-age-78/


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

that sucks OD's will do it every time


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Cocaine's a hell of a drug, so long Mayor, but don't worry about us, we found someone else...


----------

